# Admins and moderators



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

I would like to compile a list of admins and moderators so that if those wee little trolls/flamers come that good ernest forum users can report or contact the moderators.

We all hate the way many android forum are going. Lets keep on top and take action against any troll immediately if nessery so that this awsome forum doesnt get the same trolls as as other forums.

If you are an administrator or moderator please leave a message signifying that you are a moderator or administrator(im mobile most times and cant see the user status on the side). When you post please tell the forums that you moderate and how we make contact you through twitter, pm, or email( if you wish to give that out).

Might be the fastest way to find admins and moderators.


birdman said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showgroups.php < --- available by clicking quick links, then view site leaders up top.


Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Reserved for the list of moderatora and admins

Beginning list. Will be expanded with the forum they moderate.

list syntax is (rootwiki_name, twitter_name, email)

Airforceguy, @ThatAirForceGuy, withheld.
synik4l, @synik4l, withheld

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Reserved for padding and any aditional stuff

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Flamers as well. Please remove the forum name in the OP, that is not the only site with allowing trolling and flaming.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a moderator for Off-Topic, D2G, Development, erm.. i cant think of what else. I need to talk to birdman and get added to Galaxy Tab 10.1 and Linux..

But anyway, i agree that the trolling needs to stop. Now on top of that, I've seen a lot of people not necessarily trolling, but doing the one thing I absolutely HATE in the Android community. Providing false information to help out users and not knowing they are blatantly wrong. If you don't know 100%, don't act like you know it 100%, because many users seeking help here are going to be very trusting and when they end up messing things up, well you know how it goes.


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

b16 said:


> Flamers as well. Please remove the forum name in the OP, that is not the only site with allowing trolling and flaming.


Updated to reflect that its not just one site but possivly many

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

My name is ThatAirForceGuy on twitter.. its airforcegeek on here  Just sayin...


----------



## Trident (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a Moderator in Off-Topic and each of the HTC Thunderbolt forums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the report post button send a message to the moderators of that particular system? At least it functioned that way when I managed a forum.

Now, I haven't tried the Report Post function on ForumRunner. If there isn't an option, then that's a whole different story. Just trying to help since clicking the button is faster than sending a separate message.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showgroups.php < --- available by clicking quick links, then view site leaders up top.


----------



## Trident (Jun 7, 2011)

birdman said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showgroups.php < --- available by clicking quick links, then view site leaders up top.


You should add that Settings link right next to Quick Links... :androidwink:


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

I have too much power


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay so the report post button is a great method to get ahold of us, Because thats usually the first thing i check when i get online.
And i agree with Trident. On adding the view site leaders next to quick links.

And also im a super mod. so i can mod anywhere. You can contact me via pm. @synik4l on twitter. 
And If u feel like u find alot of stuff that needs to be moderated and u pm me alot. then ill give you my gchat. i dont really wanna put it on here. Because then ima get friend invites from people, that i dont know. and then i get my buddy list all mixed up. So if ur on alot and feel like u need to get ahold of one of us quickly. pretty often then lemme know. and ill send u my gchat


----------

